
Something Rotten in the Core - ingve
http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/something-rotten-in-the-core/
======
billytetrud
I've thought this ever since i learned to program in a Unix environment. Bash
scripts suck and command line interfaces make for terrible apis. Error handing
is non existent, which inevitably leads to unreliable software. It's
definitely great to have an interface that's composable with other programs,
but a character stream is a blunt tool to work with

~~~
pandalicious
There was a reddit comment I came across years ago and saved because it sums
up the limitations of shell scripting so well:

 _I think I 've just come to realize a sad fact though: processing raw text
streams through mostly-regular languages is really weak. There aren't that
many problems that can be solved through regular or mostly-regular languages,
and not many that can be solved well by the former glued together with some
Turing-complete bits in-between._

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2svijo/command...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2svijo/commandline_tools_can_be_235x_faster_than_your/cnth8vd/)

